# Engine stalls frequently but immediately restarts



## alpine (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a 1952 (I think) Ferguson TO-30 that recently has been stalling every few (2 to 3) minutes, but it always immediately restarts very easily. When it stalls, it doesn't sputter or give any advance warning; it just turns off as if I'd turned the key off. Whether the engine is cold or warm makes no difference in the stalling. What might cause this? Thanks!


----------

